# Caption Comp - August Edition



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Giant squid puke


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

They offered it in aqua but I said i wanted it in smoke.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

It was the only way to get rid of the smell from sbd's kayak.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Now maybe the wife will believe I need a new yak.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Pastic welding !
Well I guess the hole is gone.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Wife was upset I went kayaking on her birthday


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Positioning the rudder handle next to the self-destruct switch was a design flaw in early Hobies.


----------



## rocket75 (Apr 1, 2011)

Gas powered kayaks may still be a few years away from the consumer market, but a new fire resistant rudder design is close to being released.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Kayaker dies whilst fishing for char.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

i was able to get off on the arson charge.

the judge died in a mysterious house fire


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Kayak fishing is HOT right now


----------

